# New HD will be here by April 1st, Charlie says



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Charlie says we will have new HD by april 1st.

I'll list what I remember seeing;

SpikeHD
Comedy Central HD
MTV HD
VH1 HD
CMT HD
BET Jazz(?) HD

seems like there was another but it was a quick flash on the screen.


The Movie Channel HD
new Showtime HD channels. 



Question:

I have TMC-W and TMCX-W in the gold 250 package.

Do you think we'll see these in HD, or only the east coast versions that come w/ the premium package?


----------



## Rich8511 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, they said tomorrow we should see two new showtime channels, bet jazz, and one other

It was interesting because they promised the rest by April 1st.

Oh, and one of the callers mentioned FX and Speed, Charlie just said they were still negotiating and that of all the HD channels they don't have, those two are one of the most requested.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Nickelodeon was the other.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

All I want is SPEED!!! No Speed no MLB...I'm looking elsewhere!


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Finally Nick HD. I been wanting that channel for the longest time. Hate watching it in cruddy SD.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

S P E E D


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

fmspeed - Do you know if Direct is offering Speed in HD? I'm tired of waiting and it looks like we will have another racing season of crummy SD on Speed. Plus, we are not about to get MLB any time sonn. I hate to switch, but I see no other alternative.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

hughh said:


> fmspeed - Do you know if Direct is offering Speed in HD? I'm tired of waiting and it looks like we will have another racing season of crummy SD on Speed. Plus, we are not about to get MLB any time sonn. I hate to switch, but I see no other alternative.


Yes, Direct offers Speed HD.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> Yes, Direct offers Speed HD.


What doesn't DirecTV offer in HD that Dish does not. It seems like they have all the good HD channels and Dish is slowly playing catch-up. Too slowly.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

The reason I jumped to Dish from Direct was that they couldn't come to terms with ESPN when ESPN first started their HD programming and Dish already had it. I gave Direct until the very first game of the season...no ESPN HD, 'bye!

Now it looks like I'll have to go back...


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

reddice said:


> What doesn't DirecTV offer in HD that Dish does not. It seems like they have all the good HD channels and Dish is slowly playing catch-up. Too slowly.


directv doesn't have HBO Comedy HD, HBO Zone HD, HBO2 HD, HBO Latino HD, HBO Family HD, etc. . .

it probably doesn't matter to everyone, but since I have HBO and watch it most of the time, it matters to me. except for the latino HD. I just list it because its available.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I had to laugh after Charlie's speech about how they get the most desired stations on HD, then he admitted that FX and Speed are highly desired but they still can't get them.


----------



## Rich8511 (Apr 5, 2008)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I had to laugh after Charlie's speech about how they get the most desired stations on HD, then he admitted that FX and Speed are highly desired but they still can't get them.


Yeah I did, too :lol:


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

directv doesn't have HBO Comedy HD, HBO Zone HD, HBO2 HD, HBO Latino HD, HBO Family HD, etc. . .

The etc... are my favorites


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I had to laugh after Charlie's speech about how they get the most desired stations on HD, then he admitted that FX and Speed are highly desired but they still can't get them.


Maybe if he'd just found a way to deal with News Corp. on that Canadian subsidiary that had employees facilitating stealing of Dish signals other than "sue the bastards" we'd have FX and SPEED. And also Rainbows AMC. And....:nono:


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

hughh said:


> The etc... are my favorites


According to directv's website, they have 95 HD channels, unless i miscounted; the words were small  (excluding locals, PPV). That includes premiums and RSN's.

In my guide on dish network, I currently have 83 HD channels that I subscribe to. There are 4 available that I don't subscribe to (Showtime, Cinemax). Dish is adding 4 more HD channels on wednesday. By april first they will have added 7 more.

So that will be a total of 98 HD channels (excluding locals, PPV).

Looks like directv will be playing catch-up. 

Dish has a few channels directv doesn't, and vice-versa.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Well they are adding Nick HD. That is all that really matters to me. DirecTV had that for a while. Tired of watching Nick in cruddy SD and yes they do have programs on Nick in HD.

I think Dish has Travel Channel and Planet Green in HD that DirecTV does not have.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Brent,
Which four are coming aboard on Wednesday? Thanks!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Directv doesn't have Travel Channel and probably won't unless they can negotiate a contract that includes CST. I'm looking forward to Spike,TMC,and Comedy Central. Don't really care about the rest,but happy happy to have them.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

purtman said:


> Brent,
> Which four are coming aboard on Wednesday? Thanks!


The Movie Channel HD
Showcase HD
Showtime 2 HD
BET Jazz HD

Announced in the charlie chat, the following will be available by april 1st:

Nick HD
Comedy Central HD
MTV HD
VH1 HD
CMT HD
BET HD
Spike HD


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Comedy Central and Spike are nice additions. I probably wouldn't watch the rest. I still don't think these are enough to convince me to get off the Absolute HD package until comedy central has more programs actually produced in HD... I watch Daily Show and Colbert through Hulu, it looks as good as Dish's SD feed on my TV. I'm sure the HD feed will be cleaner, but I can live with it. Does anyone know which (if any) of these channels do stretch-o-vision? I would almost rather see it in SD than stretched...


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

CoolGui said:


> Does anyone know which (if any) of these channels do stretch-o-vision? I would almost rather see it in SD than stretched...


that's a question you may want to ask in the directv forum since they already have these channels.

i'm fine w/ 4x3 format on an HD channel. it looks superior to the SD feed.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

brant said:


> i'm fine w/ 4x3 format on an HD channel. it looks superior to the SD feed.


Agreed, that's why I said it should still be cleaner on the HD channel. But stretching it fouls it all up. That really annoys me. If I wanted it stretched, I'd use my remote to do it.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

reddice said:


> What doesn't DirecTV offer in HD that Dish does not. It seems like they have all the good HD channels and Dish is slowly playing catch-up. Too slowly.


FWIW, you can find a list of D*'s HD channels here:

It looks like these are the HD channels D* has but DISH does not (post-April 1)



> ABC HD (East) (WABC NY)
> ABC HD (West) (KABC LA)
> Altitude HD
> CBS HD (East) (WCBS NY)
> ...


Meanwhile, here are the HD channels it appears DISH has that *DirecTV does not*:



> 5Max HD
> ActionMax HD
> BET Jazz HD
> Comedy Central HD
> ...


So really, it's pretty even as far as exclusive channels go if you delete the Distant Network HD channels.

D* has a few extra Showtime channels in HD, but we get a *lot* more HBO HD channels.

Yes, I know that doesn't help if one you *want* is on the list or isn't on *either* satellite service (like AMC HD&#8230


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

kucharsk said:


> FWIW, you can find a list of D*'s HD channels here:
> 
> It looks like these are the HD channels D* has but DISH does not (post-April 1)
> 
> ...


CSTV changed it's name to CBS College Sports some time back. It should be removed from both your lists. Also, you have a lot of rsn hd's on your lists, I know Dish does not offer them fulltime yet, but you could make that distinction on the lists.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And I get ABC, CBS, etc. in HD with Dish. Not sure why they're are on that list since depending on your DMA Dish might offer networks and Direct not and vice versa.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

garys said:


> CSTV changed it's name to CBS College Sports some time back. It should be removed from both your lists. Also, you have a lot of rsn hd's on your lists, I know Dish does not offer them fulltime yet, but you could make that distinction on the lists.


i get most every RSN in that list in HD.

as for CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, I get all of those in HD as well from Dish, as well as OTA.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The best comparison list IMHO is James Long's HD Channel Lists which includes those added today and those promised on April 1. Thanks, James!

I will add, that for the Bay Area DirecTV customers get PBS, The CW, and MyNetwork channels (also some Spanish Language locals) not provided by Dish.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

The list seems a little flawed. I thought DirecTV did have Comedy Central HD? Also, those ABC national feeds are only available if you don't have a local equivalent, and even then Dish does offer national network feeds if I'm not mistaken. I know they might not have full time HD feeds for all the RSNs, but it seems like the only thing in HD on those feeds are the ones they put on the HD ALT channels, so I'm not really going to complain about that HD too much. It would be nice if they at least had the sub-regional networks in SD so I could watch the local teams/news shows...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Toon Disney = Disney XD on the lists ...

I still need to change that on my comparison page, I'll do that when I add the four added today in an hour or two.



phrelin said:


> The best comparison list IMHO is James Long's HD Channel Lists which includes those added today and those promised on April 1. Thanks, James!


It is the only way I can keep it halfway straight ... I might as well share my notes.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks all for the hints.

The DirecTV network feeds are listed as just that (_e.g._ "ABC HD (east)," "ABC HD (west)") on D*'s web site; for E* you receive your local network affiliate and E* doesn't denote it just as "ABC" probably because of their past difficulties with Distant Network Signal issues.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

kucharsk said:


> Thanks all for the hints.
> 
> The DirecTV network feeds are listed as just that (_e.g._ "ABC HD (east)," "ABC HD (west)") on D*'s web site; for E* you receive your local network affiliate and E* doesn't denote it just as "ABC" probably because of their past difficulties with Distant Network Signal issues.


But you can only get them if you meet Distant Network rules. Few do.

And although its not fulltime several of the mentioned sports networks are carried, ex SNY HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> But you can only get them if you meet Distant Network rules. Few do.
> 
> And although its not fulltime several of the mentioned sports networks are carried, ex SNY HD.


I think Saying a few qualify is, is way to many. With the way white area's are treated nowadays. Very, very, very, very, very Few Qualify for Distant Networks.
Both Dish and Direct need to change how they treat/count, RSN's in the HD count total. Way to many RSN channels are really only Part time HD Channels, from either provider.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Comedy Central for South Park in HD.


----------



## thebrim (Jan 19, 2006)

brant said:


> The Movie Channel HD
> Showcase HD
> Showtime 2 HD
> BET Jazz HD
> ...


Hello Brant......where do I find the "Charlie Chat?"


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

Just FYI...
DirecTV does have Comedy Central HD.


----------



## thebrim (Jan 19, 2006)

thebrim said:


> Hello Brant......where do I find the "Charlie Chat?"


Never mind I found it


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

Have they announced which packages will include these new channels? Will Turbo HD Bronze for example include comedy central HD since it's part of the classic bronze sd package? That's the interesting part for me. I want to continue getting a turbo HD package, but wonder if any channels will be added as time goes on.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Hopefully they won't exclude the new channels from Turbo HD. :-/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lawmangrant said:


> DirecTV does have Comedy Central HD.


That's how we know how little HD content there is.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

It baffles my mind how they can add Fox Business SD & HD out of the clear blue sky and yet Speed HD is such a problem to get added. BET Jazz, what's that anyway.

I'm getting pretty pissed off now. My contract is with AT&T, not Dish. For some really strange reason, AT&T and Dish are no longer partners. AT&T is hooked up with DirecTV now. Both Uverse and D* have Speed HD. Apparently, they also have more negotiating prowess than E* does.

I'm just sick of getting hosed for the last year and a half since these channels launched and the people looking out for our best interests see it better to lose customers than to attract more. Dish can't keep riding the "Our DVR is the best" as the most important reason to come to Dish. 

Dish is NOT the "leader in HD".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> It baffles my mind how they can add Fox Business SD & HD out of the clear blue sky and yet Speed HD is such a problem to get added. BET Jazz, what's that anyway.


Different companies, different negotiations. Clearly some companies are easier to get a deal done with than others. I'm not sure what all the hangups are.



davethestalker said:


> I'm getting pretty pissed off now. My contract is with AT&T, not Dish. For some really strange reason, AT&T and Dish are no longer partners. AT&T is hooked up with DirecTV now. Both Uverse and D* have Speed HD. Apparently, they also have more negotiating prowess than E* does.


Perhaps... but then that wouldn't explain why Dish has some HD channels that neither of those companies have. Clearly Dish has priorities to negotiate with some companies, and DirecTV does better with other companies.



davethestalker said:


> I'm just sick of getting hosed for the last year and a half since these channels launched and the people looking out for our best interests see it better to lose customers than to attract more. Dish can't keep riding the "Our DVR is the best" as the most important reason to come to Dish.
> 
> Dish is NOT the "leader in HD".


Facts are that Dish also has a bunch of HD that no one else has... so it'd be hard to say who is the "leader" in HD these days.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

purwater said:


> Have they announced which packages will include these new channels? Will Turbo HD Bronze for example include comedy central HD since it's part of the classic bronze sd package? That's the interesting part for me. I want to continue getting a turbo HD package, but wonder if any channels will be added as time goes on.


Same goes for spike...


----------

